# Another Newbie



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all
I have been reading this site all night, great info. we looked at a 2006 26RKS today, probably going to buy it, were very impressed. After towing two big 5th wheels for years, we downsized this time. hope my 2002 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab, 5.9 V8, 3.92 4x4 can do the job. The owners manual and dealer says it can, and I have towed other type trailers with it. but would love to hear any feed back from other OB oweners with Dakotas.

me: reitre NJ Trooper, waiting for wife to retire, teacher, going to relocate to Fl. and be reverse "snowbirds:" thats the plan. kids all have left the nest. ya.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME to OUTBACKERS!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

rabbit25 said:


> Hi all
> I have been reading this site all night....


Then you already know how wonderful this family is!!!







I'm pretty new myself so can't give much help on towing (or much of anything else, for that matter - but there certainly are plenty of others who can (and will!!)







Lots of folks with LOTS of info and very BIG hearts who just want to help the rest of us figure all this stuff out. Feel free to ask all the questions you want - anytime - someone is bound to have already been there - - -

So, welcome to our e-campground, rabbit25 action action Just be carefull, there are those who call us a cult - - and they're on the 'inside'.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Rabbit,

Welcome to Outbackers.







You will like the new 26RKS. Others that have bought it report that they love theirs.

It sounds like your engine and axle ratio are up to the task. Do you know your truck's GCWR? Also, tow vehicle wheelbase is an important consideration....do you know your Dakota's wheelbase?

Bill


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, rabbit25. We are glad you found us. action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

welcome to outbackers action



rabbit25 said:


> hope my 2002 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab, 5.9 V8, 3.92 4x4 can do the job. [snapback]65610[/snapback]​


Your Dakota is on the same frame as our Durango and our Durango was not up to the task of pulling our 26rs. Now we have the smaller 4.7 V8 to your 5.9 so that makes a huge difference, your also located in NJ and were in Colorado, big difference with altitude. I would say your going to be close at best. The max tow load for our Durango was 7200lbs, I read on your other post you say yours was only listed for 5900? Did your Dakota come with the tow package from the factory, from the gears listed I'm guessing it did. With a good WD DS hitch you should be good but it's too close for me to call.

Bill.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Northeren New Jersey. action

How close are you to me??

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I did a little searching for you and found the dodges max tow capability is 6650, the 26rks weights in dry at 4890 with carrying capacity of 2110. This is max weight of 7000lbs. Your dry weight will probably come in from the factory at about 5500. My 29bhs was supposed to be 5150 and it came in with options at 5700 empty. When you are looking at the trailer at a dealer open up the upper kitchen cabinet and the sticker on the door will tell the tale of delivered weight.

So if you load up your trailer you will be over the maximum. The total truck gcwr is 11700. Base truck is 4500 plus options so say 5000lbs+5500Lbs for the trailer and your at 10500. that leaves you 1200Lbs for people, gear and whatever you load into the trailer. You are close, but with a good weight distribution you will probably burn some extra fuel driving locally. It would not be a good idea to be doing long range commuting with the trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome rabbit25 to our little part of the world
Glad you could join us

Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrats on your TT.

Check out a we rallys that are coming up in the spring & summer.

TV - Just remember to add about 1000 - 1200 lbs to your TT for gear and water. If the total weight is well under your vehicles tow rating you should be ok with a proper hitch and brake controller set-up.

Happy Camping
Thor


----------



## rabbit25 (Nov 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Northeren New Jersey. action
> 
> How close are you to me??
> 
> ...


Blairstown NJ, just by the Delaware Water Gap. not sure where Midland Park is?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and hope you get the 26 RKS. Me and DW purchased the 26 RKS. We love it.







It has a great floorplan. The kids are grown and gone so it is just me and wife now. We love the rear kitchen.









As for your TV, just watch your GCWR.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

rabbit25,

Wecome to outbackers.com! You won't regret your purchase of an Outback. You should seriously consider upgrading the TV; it will cost you some in the short run, but you'll be much more comfortable on the road. If I didn't have my crew to haul around, I'd be looking at the Titan... Good Luck!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome and congratulation on getting an Outback.

You'll love it.

action

Ralph


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site. There are plenty of experts here to offer the correct advice on TV v. TT and tow capacities. Hope you find the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

First welcome and congrats, you will love the Tt and this web site.

Second, IMHO you need to upgrade your tow vehicle. My dealer told me that my 03 Dakota would "easily" pull my 25RS-S (tow package/V-8/Quad cab 2WD) but soon found out that it was not true. Sure it pulled it fine on the straight and level but any incline was difficult. After about 150 miles I broke down and bought a 2005 Ram 1500 quad cab with a Hemi and now I can't even tell it's back there. My biggest fear was that while on a trip, the transmission or rear end would give out and leave us stranded.

As stated in an earlier post, the dry weight is most likely higher than what's on the sticker and after you add your stuff, you will be very close to your limit or even over your limit. Most folks here try to keep it at no more than 80% of Tv max to be on the safe side.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Midland Park is on the Northeast side, Bergen County.

John


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

We have a hemi Durango and are in the same position. We were told "no problem- it will pull fine"- but would still like a better sense of security. Since we were not in a position to change vehicles, we are upgrading to a Hensley Hitch. Many folks on the site have positive reports of the lesser expensive hitch systems, too. Anything above a standard w/d system should help.

Let us know how things work out.








Welcome to the site!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome Rabbit!!!!!

Glad to have you along in the Outbackers cult....









Congrats on the purchase and post often!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, RABBIT25!!!* action action action 
Glad you have joined the family!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

